# [SOLVED] Wifi Connection Access: local only.



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

My brother is visiting me, and i am trying to connect his computer to my router (wireless), i got connected but access says local Only.
When connected by wire i get internet access ( Access: local and Internet)

His computer had several adwares/spywares and numerous toolbars...... that i uninstalled. Cleaned by Malwarebytes and AVG 2012 free edition.
Scan results are clean now.

ISP: RCN (cable 25mbps)
Router: Cisco Linksys E1000.
Cable Modem: Motorolla surband

I have 2 other computers connected through wifi on this router without any problem. Vonage Phone is connected to this router. Xbox is connected wireless and LG Blu-ray player is connected (wired).

Xirrus Wi-Fi inspector screenshot is attached, 

IPCONFIG /all was run wile wireless was on ( of course Local only) but cable was not connected.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PK-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cable.rcn.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-E2-A9-95-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8ca:be66:dd4d:56c7%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.147(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 19, 2012 8:36:41 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 20, 2012 9:05:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285220834
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-EA-30-94-00-1E-68-92-40-33
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.59.247.45
208.59.247.46
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-92-40-33
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.cable.rcn.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Thank you.


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

If the computer was previously infected, AVG and Malwarebytes might not be capable of completely cleaning the system, for instance most rootkits if any won't be removed or found by either AVG or MBAM, but thats another thread. First just reset the router by unplugging it, waiting a minute or so and plugging it back in. Next I'd say uninstall and reinstall the wireless adapter and drivers. Another thing you might want to try would be to remove the security on the wireless router and try the connection without security.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



BPCS said:


> If the computer was previously infected, AVG and Malwarebytes might not be capable of completely cleaning the system, for instance most rootkits if any won't be removed or found by either AVG or MBAM, but thats another thread. First just reset the router by unplugging it, waiting a minute or so and plugging it back in. Next I'd say uninstall and reinstall the wireless adapter and drivers. Another thing you might want to try would be to remove the security on the wireless router and try the connection without security.


Resetting/ power recycling router did not help...... As all other devices have no problem connecting........ I am guessing problem is on computer side. Did you find anything wrong on ipcongig /all report?? or on xirrus wi-fi inspector?


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

no the ip config looks normal. It very well could be computer side, try the other two things I suggested. The last time I saw someone whos computer said local access only they were using the wrong security key, even thou they swore it was the correct one.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

The *ipconfig /all* looks good and he is receiving a valid ip address.

1. Upadate the wireless card drivers to the latest by downloading from the computer manufacturer's website.

2. Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and then type:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*nbtstat -r *press enter
*nbtstat -RR *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns* press enter and restart pc


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> The *ipconfig /all* looks good and he is receiving a valid ip address.
> 
> 1. Upadate the wireless card drivers to the latest by downloading from the computer manufacturer's website.
> 
> ...


nbtstat -r and nbtstat -RR gives message "Failed to access NetBT driver -- NetBT may not be loaded."

ipconfig /flushdns gives

" Windows IP configuration
could not flush DNS Resolver Cache: Function failed during execution."

Now I have no internet with wire or wireless on this computer. eitherway it is local only access.

Does resetting the computer to factory setting would resolve the problem?? 
I have seens that he does not have that many programs and personal files (except loads of pictures with his GF). I can easily transfer his personal files to either external HDD or flash drive and restore the computer to factory setting. This might help to flush if there be any remnants of the spywares/adwares and toolbars that i had removed before.

thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Those resets should not have adverse results like knocking out your internet.

This could mean that system files have been left damaged or infection may still be present as has been mentioned in an earlier post.

1. Please backup all important data music, videos, documents and files.

2. Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:

*sfc /scannow* press enter an let it repair anything it finds and re-boot the computer if prompted to do so to complete any repairs.

3. Open a cmd prompt again and type: *chkdsk /r* to schedule a scandisk upon re-boot of computer click yes to schedule one and re-boot this scan can take a long time please be prepared for that.

If the scans from 2 or 3 fail to start then it could mean an infection is still there are the system may be severely damaged.

You will have two options:

1. post a new thread in virus/Trojan/Spyware help but read and follow the instructions below before posting a new tpic for help.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

Please be aware they are very busy and can take a while before being answered.

2. Restore your computer to factory default settings using the recovery partition or recovery discs.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> Those resets should not have adverse results like knocking out your internet.
> 
> This could mean that system files have been left damaged or infection may still be present as has been mentioned in an earlier post.
> 
> ...


Scan 1 *sfc /scannow* went well no error, scan 2 *chkdsk /r* took quite a while so when it was running stage 4, i left for work and by the time i was back computer was restarted and still had same problem.

Today i stayed late night till now and restored the computer to original factory setting and believe me or not *I still have same problem*. After restoring i have not removed anything which obviously i will have to like expired preloaded antivirus and lots of crapwares that comes preloaded. Where should i go from here???
What might be causing me to get only Local access???
And i know i am using right router password and computer is connected to router but i am only getting local access not internet.

PS: One more time, after restoring computer..... I did power cycle Router so all my computers got disconnected, Once the router powered back, all computers get Internet but this one stays unidentified (my routermae (SSID)....... Access: Local only.

Please help me, My brother gonna stay here for a while and he need to use his computer, I can not let him use my computer all the time.

Edit: Update:
This is new ipconfig /all (after restoring computer to factory setting and trying to connect to router).



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Were all the hardware drivers installed as well with restoration or after after check in device manager for any exclamation marks or question marks or red x's.

Also please verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
• Computer Browser
• DHCP Client
• DNS Client
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
• Server
• TCP/IP Netbios helper
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista/7 wireless configurations only)
• Workstation


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> Were all the hardware drivers installed as well with restoration or after after check in device manager for any exclamation marks or question marks or red x's.- No issues there, no red x's or exclamations.
> Also please verify that all your Network Services are Started.
> Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Com+event system is fine WZC is for windows xp xomputers omly you do not need to worry about that as yours is windows 7.

Computer browser needs to be set to manual and will start when required to do so and then stop again by another process.

RPC locator is correctly set and will be started as when as computer browser.

And the drivers are they all installed and device manager you did not answer this?


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> Com+event system is fine WZC is for windows xp xomputers omly you do not need to worry about that as yours is windows 7. Sorry this computer is Vista 32 bit.
> 
> Computer browser needs to be set to manual and will start when required to do so and then stop again by another process. So should i change this from automatic to manual??
> RPC locator is correctly set and will be started as when as computer browser.
> ...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Vista is fineas i have said the com+event system is fine.

Yes set computer browser to manual and you do not need to start it.

Can you post a xirrus screenshot please.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> Vista is fineas i have said the com+event system is fine.
> 
> Yes set computer browser to manual and you do not need to start it.
> 
> Can you post a xirrus screenshot please.


Computer browser Set to Manual.
Xirrus wi-fi inspector screenshot attached. Just ran this, so this is new after restoration.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Please change the channel on the router to channel 11 as there are a few on channel 1 and could be interference.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> Please change the channel on the router to channel 11 as there are a few on channel 1 and could be interference.


Ok, I did reset router to factory setting and then set new SSID (PD152207 instead of SorryNoFreeWifi hmmmm.... this was nice), password, and set to channel 11 but same reasult on this particular computer. *Unidentified network (PD152207) access: Local Only*
Other HP laptop which runs on windows Vista 64 bit connects easily. All i had to do was select new SSID and enter password. 
Jesus........ Whats wrong with this laptop.

New Xirrus wifi inspector screenshot attached.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Ups...
Forgot to attach Screenshot. Here it is.

UPDATE: now with wired connection i can get to internet. Access: Local and Internet.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

1. Glad the iwred access is now working.

2. Delete the existing wireless profile/s on the Laptop which does not connect and then try re-connecting to the new SSID and input the key again.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> 1. Glad the iwred access is now working.
> 
> 2. Delete the existing wireless profile/s on the Laptop which does not connect and then try re-connecting to the new SSID and input the key again.


As this machine was restored yesterday, it did not have many wireless profiles. had only my old one and new one. I deleted both of them and tried to connect to new one, of course ask for password........ then took a bit longer than usual to connect........ when connected, did not ask to select the network type (i know, my other machines ask either its home, work or public)
Sad...... when i check it it was Access: Local only again.

This is how the "Network and Sharing Center" looks like while connected. Screenshot:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Sorry cannot see the screenshot.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Got it now thanks.

Please open a cmd prompt and type *ipconfig /release* press enteronce it has finished type *ipconfig /renew* press enter.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> Got it now thanks.
> 
> Please open a cmd prompt and type *ipconfig /release* press enteronce it has finished type *ipconfig /renew* press enter.


Thank you,
Did release and renew.. Should i restart machine after that????



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /release
> ...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

You should not need to restart machine do you have internet connectivity or is it still the same?

Updating the wireless card to the latest drivers from the computer manufacturer may help.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> You should not need to restart machine do you have internet connectivity or is it still the same?
> 
> Updating the wireless card to the latest drivers from the computer manufacturer may help.


Sorry.....
Same old same old........ No internet yet. still Local only. Let me check the updates they have.
I thought.. Once the computer restored to factory setting.... It should be able to connect. :sad:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Yes i would have thought so as well to be honest as any virus that may have been there would have been wiped when the format was done when recovering from the RP or recovery discs.

Can you provide us with a screenshot of wireless card expanded in device manager under network adapters?


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

here we go.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

That output looks ok what firewall do you have installed on the Laptop?


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> That output looks ok what firewall do you have installed on the Laptop?


Before this machine had AVG. After factory restore till a while ago I had none...... but i installed AVG internet security now. 

I just checked windows security center and it reports AVG Internet security 2012 as firewall, Antivirus and spy/malware protection.

Windows firewall is turned off.
Windows defender is turned off.

UPDATE: I turned AVG firewall off, just to check if that helps, but no, still same. Unidentified (pd152207) access: Local only.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Please as a test please uninstall AVG Internet security 2012 using the removal tool below choossing the 32-bit or 64-bit version which applies to your system. Please have the program handy for re-intallation after test. Also please restart the pc after removal.

Download tools and utilities | AVG Worldwide

Check for internet connectivity and please report back thank you.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

I tried to update the network card driver.... which by some reason does not get updated... once i download the driver file on desktop and double click it... it get extraced but does not run automatic (which is supposed to run according to HP). 

Anyway i found setup.exe on the extact folder ran it...... still for some reason driver shows to be same old version. 
Uninstalled driver.... --> scan for hardware changes----> driver get installed. same old.
Update driver ----> select a driver on my computer---> previously extracted folder ---> update. 

Device mangaer still shows the same old driver version, its very confusing..
existing version was 7.7.0.199 dated 12/20/2008 which still is. 
Update available on Hp is version: 3.00A dated 2009-03-04. which i tried to update, but aparently update shows successful and never shows as updated driver on device manager.
Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv5-1003nr Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

UPDATE:
Although device manager still shows same old version 7.7.0.199, now i tried to connect to wireless again and to my surprise, it actually did connect. Now this laptop has internet access through wifi.
Even turned AVG firewall back and internet stays.
Great. I am typing from this sytem now.
Thanks a lot TheCyberMan for all the help. Really appreciated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*

Try the driver link below from atheros:

Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista

Also please do not overlook post 29 after updating the driver form the link above and it is not successful.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Wifi Connection Access: local only.*



TheCyberMan said:


> Try the driver link below from atheros:
> 
> Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista
> 
> Also please do not overlook post 29 after updating the driver form the link above and it is not successful.


Thanks again for Driver Link. Although it started working as i mentioned on my last post... I went ahead and updated driver to version 9.1.0.328 dated 09/26/2010(its shame on HP they do not provide real update and no details, their so called update file doesnot even work.).

Restarted system.......... It is retaining wifi connection. Great. so, i am passing uninstalling AVG for now. Is it okay??
Thanks a lot again.
I think the issue has been solved.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey no problem glad it is resolved and you are welcome.

No need to do the avg removal now leave it for a day and if Internet connectivity is stable please confirm and mark thread as solved.


----------

